# What exactly is "trolling"?



## Ronin74

Can someone explain what that is exactly?

This is the first forum I've ever joined and find myself replying or starting threads because this particular online community seems generally supportive of it's members. So as a result, I find myself becoming somewhat active in responding and sharing my thoughts. Is that considered "trolling" or is it something else entirely?


----------



## seasoned

You are correct, in that, this site is very supportive of its members. It lends itself to a very good sharing environment for all. I find that some, may view this forum as a means of conveying a sense of negativity and therefore troll or fish around the threads looking for a cyber fight. Everyone, within the context of good manners, while seasoned with respectful typing, has input that is greatly excepted and appreciated, for the advancement of all.


----------



## seasoned

seasoned said:


> You are correct, in that, this site is very supportive of its members. It lends itself to a very good sharing environment for all. I find that some, may view this forum as a means of conveying a sense of negativity and therefore troll or fish around the threads looking for a cyber fight. Everyone, within the context of good manners, while seasoned with respectful typing, has input that is greatly excepted and appreciated, for the advancement of all.


Sorry, it appears after looking at my response, that I may have spoken out of turn. My apologies to the advisory board. :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Glad you're enjoying Martial Talk Ronin. 

From the rules:



> No "Trolling": Please do not post any topic that disrupts the peace and harmony of this board. Don't create meaningless threads with the sole purpose of starting a dispute. This includes messages in profiles, signatures and/or posting comments, which will intimidate, promote or generate hatred or flames among members.



This doesn't mean we can't disagree, but it must be done within posting rules by debating the topic and not getting personal. Trolls are a little different, they often join for the sole purpose of, as Seasoned stated, starting a cyber fight. 

Happy posting. :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress

seasoned said:


> Sorry, it appears after looking at my response, that I may have spoken out of turn. My apologies to the advisory board. :asian:



Not at all.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We view trolling as purposeful disruption of the site, which is kinda vague I know.  
Here's some extra info. http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-an-internet-troll.htm


----------



## Steve

For trivia's sake, the term actually doesn't refer to the kind of troll who lives under a bridge.  It actually refers to the act of casting out nets or multiple fishing lines and dragging them behind the boat to see what you can catch.  It's about dangling bait in front of fish to see who bites.

If you think about it in these terms, it's pretty clear what distinguishes honest debate and internet trolling.


----------



## jarrod

you are all mistaken.  "trolling" is the highest form of love a man can show a woman.  unfortunately it's also highly unsanitary, & therefore illegal in several states.  hence the prohibition against it here.

jf


----------



## jks9199

Another way to think of it...

MT is kind of like a big bar or party.  (For fans of Spider Robinson... I think it's kind of along the lines of Callahan's... though less hippy.) 

And, just like a bar or party, sometimes folks wander in who just ain't happy with everyone else having a good time.  They scream and rant over nothing, or they just start looking for fights and generally ruin everyone else's good time.

Those are the trolls.  And, here at MT, we tend to "give them an invitation to the world" if they insist on spoiling the party.  A few things will get them booted out immediately -- but generally, we give them a pretty good chance to get with the program.


----------



## Ronin74

jks9199 said:


> Another way to think of it...
> 
> MT is kind of like a big bar or party. (For fans of Spider Robinson... I think it's kind of along the lines of Callahan's... though less hippy.)
> 
> And, just like a bar or party, sometimes folks wander in who just ain't happy with everyone else having a good time. They scream and rant over nothing, or they just start looking for fights and generally ruin everyone else's good time.
> 
> Those are the trolls. And, here at MT, we tend to "give them an invitation to the world" if they insist on spoiling the party. A few things will get them booted out immediately -- but generally, we give them a pretty good chance to get with the program.


Ahhh... so kind of like a party-pooper with intentions to commit some sort of party foul. That is kind of sad.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Ronin74 said:


> Can someone explain what that is exactly?
> 
> This is the first forum I've ever joined and find myself replying or starting threads because this particular online community seems generally supportive of it's members. So as a result, I find myself becoming somewhat active in responding and sharing my thoughts. Is that considered "trolling" or is it something else entirely?




Those who have been around on sites know a troll and trollish behavior but it is difficult to define. 

Think of it as porn. If there is a women not wearing any clothes in a woman's magazine and the 'ad' is for a bod wash then it is all cool. If it is for women's undergarments and someone can see a nipple it is not really porn. 

But, if someone takes the women's undergarment ad out of context and post it and comment about it then it could be porn. 

If I was to say I do not like Art "X" as I have a medical condition that makes it hard for me to use the major techniques of the system that is not bad. It is a personal statement. 

But if I say art "X" sucks and they cannot fight or defend themselves, then I am Trolling for practitioners of art "X". 

In many sites that are religious the trolls there step in and challenge doctrine and get everyone upset and arguing over who is going to "prove" the new guy wrong. While the person might on the surface look like they are discussing philosophy they are in actuality baiting the members of that site. 

I hope this helps. 



stevebjj said:


> For trivia's sake, the term actually doesn't refer to the kind of troll who lives under a bridge.  It actually refers to the act of casting out nets or multiple fishing lines and dragging them behind the boat to see what you can catch.  It's about dangling bait in front of fish to see who bites.
> 
> If you think about it in these terms, it's pretty clear what distinguishes honest debate and internet trolling.


----------



## Rich Parsons

seasoned said:


> Sorry, it appears after looking at my response, that I may have spoken out of turn. My apologies to the advisory board. :asian:



Seasoned,

Guess how ones gets to be part of the advisory board? They participate and contribute to the site as well as usually are knowledgeable about and art or system. Many have served as mentors or staff in various positions as well. 

Keep helping people and posting here. It is part of what makes this site successful. :asian:


----------



## Ronin74

Thanks for the clarification everyone.

Although I was never a member, I used to check out the K-1's USA forums for event results, and I'd often come across posts that seemed like verbal "bait" for creating online friction. I guess that was trolling. I'm definitely glad I never joined that.

Even with any disagreements of opinions on these forums, there's still a measure of respect between members, which makes for a great online community.


----------



## redantstyle

> verbal "bait" for creating online friction


 
that's a great definition right there.   

the prime thing is to derail, or send off topic, any given thread.

or just to get attention.


----------



## Aiki Lee

stevebjj said:


> For trivia's sake, the term actually doesn't refer to the kind of troll who lives under a bridge. It actually refers to the act of casting out nets or multiple fishing lines and dragging them behind the boat to see what you can catch. It's about dangling bait in front of fish to see who bites.
> 
> If you think about it in these terms, it's pretty clear what distinguishes honest debate and internet trolling.


 
I didn't know that. All this time I assumed it refered to the arch enemy of the billy goats gruff.


----------

